# Aussie STASI Going Door to Door Demanding Answer to "Are You Aware Of Any Planned Protests Or Events Coming Up?"



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2021)

We’ve all seen the videos of the Australian STASI beating people up and shooting them with no fear of reprisals, now their going to people inside their homes.

Haven’t seen this type of stuff since the Berlin Wall came down.

It’s what happens when the government takes your guns away.








						Australia Police Goes Door to Door: "Are You Aware Of Any Planned Protests Or Events Coming Up?"
					

A trio of Australian police officers visited a man claiming they are doing "welfare checks" to ask residents if they plan on participating in the ongoing protests against COVID-19 mitigation efforts. The man in this video was asked if he has plans or if he knows anyone who has plans to protest...




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Sep 27, 2021)

Democrats support and love this.


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Democrats support and love this.


No, more like the Pub Texas Stasi law which has neighbor spying on neighbor.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Sep 27, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> No, more like the Pub Texas Stasi law which has neighbor spying on neighbor.


Lol. You are a piece of lying trash


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> We’ve all seen the videos of the Australian STASI beating people up and shooting them with no fear of reprisals, now their going to people inside their homes.
> 
> Haven’t seen this type of stuff since the Berlin Wall came down.
> 
> ...



  Saw that myself.
It's like the gov knew what was coming so they took away everyone's firearms.
    It's pretty obvious America is going in the same direction.


----------



## JLW (Sep 27, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Lol. You are a piece of lying trash


It is the truth Weasel.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 27, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> No, more like the Pub Texas Stasi law which has neighbor spying on neighbor.



   And what law would that be?
As a Texan this interests me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 27, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> It is the truth Weasel.



  Link please.


----------



## Mac-7 (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> We’ve all seen the videos of the Australian STASI beating people up and shooting them with no fear of reprisals, now their going to people inside their homes.
> 
> Haven’t seen this type of stuff since the Berlin Wall came down.
> 
> ...


Its hard to believe this is happening in Australia


----------



## night_son (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> We’ve all seen the videos of the Australian STASI beating people up and shooting them with no fear of reprisals, now their going to people inside their homes.
> 
> Haven’t seen this type of stuff since the Berlin Wall came down.
> 
> ...



Australians, in general, can still own _some _firearms—such as single shot rimfire rifles and shotguns, pump shotguns holding five rounds or less, and if they become members of competition shooting clubs, certain handguns. However, in order to *use* something like an AR-15 an Australian must be a member of wildlife control or an armed government agency, such as the police. Even an Aussie Digger, a soldier, cannot privately own hi-capacity firearms. More on that in a moment. An Australian citizen can't even purchase a *milling machine* without a special permit, and self-defense is not a valid reason for firearm ownership in much of Australia. I recently read an article about how Aussie special forces operators' shooting skills are languishing because they cannot purchase and privately own AR style weapons, which they could use during their off-duty hours to hone their shooting skills. They can't even own reproductions, which would at least aid with off-duty weapon handling training. Some bullshit, huh?

But back to the subject of your OP: yes, the Aussies are right fucked unless they hand out the supposed tens of thousands of illegally imported AK-47's said to be floating around the streets of their major cities and use them to take back their nation for themselves and the future of their children. However, my guess is they'll continue to take it all right up their asses like good herd animals. Sure, they'll protest here and there but rise up and take back their freedoms? I doubt it. I really do.


----------



## night_son (Sep 27, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Its hard to believe this is happening in Australia



Yes, hard to believe *"it"* is happening in every so-called First World bastion of civilized modern society. However, Australia did begin as a penal colony so devolution back into the same base form seems inevitable, perhaps.


----------



## night_son (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


>



I would wager the majority of these cops are sporting massive hard-ons as they aim and shoot, aim and shoot. Same as the einsatzkommando back in the day getting off on watching their victims dig mass graves and then hosing down hundreds of them at once.


----------



## Esdraelon (Sep 27, 2021)

night_son said:


> Sure, they'll protest here and there but rise up and take back their freedoms? I doubt it. I really do.


If there's a "bright side" at least they won't have much of an adjustment when the CCP comes in and the Chinese are in control.  As close as they are and with a disarmed population, their fate is sealed already.  Evil is on the march.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 27, 2021)

If anyone remembers back in the day when we were having discussions about Universal Healthcare, particularly with regards to Obamacare, many of us made the argument that government-controlled healthcare was dangerous because you'll then have the government dictating your medical decisions.

Oh lookie, lookie. 

We have governments tell you you will be vaxxed or you will be ostricized.  You have Aussie officials enforcing healthcare at the point of a gun.

Only a matter of time before the Democrats start doing the same.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> It is the truth Weasel.


No shock you justify the government shooting innocents.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Its hard to believe this is happening in Australia


They grabbed the guns. Only surprise is it took a couple of years.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Sep 27, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And what law would that be?
> As a Texan this interests me.



  Still waiting Johnlaw.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 27, 2021)

Completely lost.  This is real life sci-fi shot, here.









						Australian cops descend on man for ... not wearing a mask outdoors?
					

A sequel to this weekend’s post about the recent clashes between police in Melbourne and a mass of protesters who objected to the new vaccine mandate for local construction workers. In some of t...




					hotair.com


----------



## bodecea (Sep 27, 2021)

It's still there.   Just checked.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Completely lost.  This is real life sci-fi shot, here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's the Progressive dream for America


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 27, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> That's the Progressive dream for America


I bet they regret the hell out of surrendering their firearms.


----------



## progressive hunter (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Crepitus (Sep 27, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Completely lost.  This is real life sci-fi shot, here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I called my buddy Billie just to check.  She said everything's fine.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2021)

USA should air drop 100,000 AR-15's and 100MM rounds of ammo into Australia


----------



## White 6 (Sep 27, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Completely lost.  This is real life sci-fi shot, here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does remind of a scene from Invasion of the Body Snatchers.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 27, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> I called my buddy Billie just to check.  She said everything's fine.


Oh, gee!  Since the fabled Billie said it's cool...lol

The videos don't lie, sport.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 27, 2021)

Funny…the reporting on this doesn’t seem to match your hysterical OP and tweet-monger ….









						Anti-Vaccine Protesters Clash With Police In Melbourne, Australia, For The 2nd Day
					

Construction workers and others opposed to new COVID-19 vaccine rules have taken to the streets. Some allege that right-wing extremists have infiltrated the increasingly violent protests.




					www.npr.org
				





Thought you guys were all about squashing Violent protests.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> It’s what happens when the government takes your guns away.



Now you know why the resident rabid statists always use Australia as the model that they'd like to see America adopt with regard to guns.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 27, 2021)

night_son said:


> Australians, in general, can still own _some _firearms—such as single shot rimfire rifles and shotguns, pump shotguns holding five rounds or less, and if they become members of competition shooting clubs, certain handguns. However, in order to *use* something like an AR-15 an Australian must be a member of wildlife control or an armed government agency, such as the police. Even an Aussie Digger, a soldier, cannot privately own hi-capacity firearms. More on that in a moment. An Australian citizen can't even purchase a *milling machine* without a special permit, and self-defense is not a valid reason for firearm ownership in much of Australia. I recently read an article about how Aussie special forces operators' shooting skills are languishing because they cannot purchase and privately own AR style weapons, which they could use during their off-duty hours to hone their shooting skills. They can't even own reproductions, which would at least aid with off-duty weapon handling training. Some bullshit, huh?
> 
> But back to the subject of your OP: yes, the Aussies are right fucked unless they hand out the supposed tens of thousands of illegally imported AK-47's said to be floating around the streets of their major cities and use them to take back their nation for themselves and the future of their children. However, my guess is they'll continue to take it all right up their asses like good herd animals. Sure, they'll protest here and there but rise up and take back their freedoms? I doubt it. I really do.



Axe handles are cheap. And probably more fulfilling.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 27, 2021)

Anyway. Human nature dictates that humanity will only take so much from an oppressor. History is ripe with example.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> We’ve all seen the videos of the Australian STASI beating people up and shooting them with no fear of reprisals, now their going to people inside their homes.
> 
> Haven’t seen this type of stuff since the Berlin Wall came down.
> 
> ...



I'll say it again for those who are confused about their government. It is currently a Republican style government but it called the liberal party. It must not be confused with the liberal party here.  They are at opposite ends if the spectrum. The liberal equivalent there is called the labor party. 
So if you condemning the government for the actions, you have it all arse up. Get your facts right.

The second thing, 3 police hardly represent the nation of 25 million. 
They are visiting known arseholes like BLM and quietly advising them to stay home instead of rioting etc. How could anyone be opposed to that. 

They were all previously arrested etc, for disobeying public health orders, not rioting. Got that???? 
They can march up the street all day provided they wear a mask. Taunting police is another matter completely. 


But the irony is, you come  out in support of the Australian rioters and condemn police but you wanted every BLM rioters in America locked up. 

It's your pure ignorance that urges you to make an idiot if your self. Carry on son.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I'll say it again for those who are confused about their government. It is currently a Republican style government but it called the liberal party. It must not be confused with the liberal party here.  They are at opposite ends if the spectrum. The liberal equivalent there is called the labor party.
> So if you condemning the government for the actions, you have it all arse up. Get your facts right.
> 
> The second thing, 3 police hardly represent the nation of 25 million.
> ...


Tell us more how the socialist gun grabbing Aussie government is just like American conservatives, this is hilarious.
And shooting fleeing unarmed protesters, and beating up old ladies. What a hoot!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Funny…the reporting on this doesn’t seem to match your hysterical OP and tweet-monger ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hilarious. So you believe propaganda over a video of police shooting unarmed protesters in the back.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 27, 2021)

Whodatsaywhodat. said:


> Democrats support and love this.


They're jealous


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 27, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Funny…the reporting on this doesn’t seem to match your hysterical OP and tweet-monger ….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The videos don't lie.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tell us more how the socialist gun grabbing Aussie government is just like American conservatives, this is hilarious.
> And shooting fleeing unarmed protesters, and beating up old ladies. What a hoot!



You're ignorance is breathtaking.  I have you a heads up about political allegiances and you don't have the intelligence to research it. Here it is. 





__





						List of political parties in Australia - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




So keep  you big shit filled gob closed. 
Why do you repigs relentlessly post ignorant lies? You know nothing  outside America. Brain dead dickhead.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hilarious. So you believe propaganda over a video of police shooting unarmed protesters in the back.



There was no propaganda circulated and I know you have no evidence if that.  You just fabricated it. 
They were shot with rubber bullets yo control them.  They had been given hours to disperse but continued to harass the police.  I couldn't care if they shot half a dozen of the idiots. 

You didn't mind when Nixon shit those 4 protesters in Ohio during the Vietnam war???? That was different I suppose. 

Give up you fool. You're persisting with this attempting to score points. You failed and you haven't got the brains or guts to admit it.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You're ignorance is breathtaking.  I have you a heads up about political allegiances and you don't have the intelligence to research it. Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a hoot. Socialist healthcare, panic porn no freedom gun grabbing political government just like American conservatives!


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> There was no propaganda circulated and I know you have no evidence if that.  You just fabricated it.
> They were shot with rubber bullets yo control them.  They had been given hours to disperse but continued to harass the police.  I couldn't care if they shot half a dozen of the idiots.
> 
> You didn't mind when Nixon shit those 4 protesters in Ohio during the Vietnam war???? That was different I suppose.
> ...


The video speaks. 
Your Gorebal media is bullshit. 
You brown Shirters live shooting unarmed people in the back and clubbing old ladies.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> What a hoot. Socialist healthcare, panic porn no freedom gun grabbing political government just like American conservatives!



Sorry mate.  It would be easier to push a chain than teach you anything.


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2021)

Australia has fallen.

Hope and pray people wake up now.....it's enough of BS, and regain their liberties again.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> The video speaks.
> Your Gorebal media is bullshit.
> You brown Shirters live shooting unarmed people in the back and clubbing old ladies.



If you say so. You're so well educated and a brain leaking intelligence from your ears. I can't argue with that.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

skye said:


> Australia has fallen.
> 
> Hope and pray people wake up now.....it's enough of BS, and regain their liberties again.



Fallen.  Another ignoramus.  It is a conservative government you idiot and it was when they had the gum amnesty. 
You know nothing. 
You're paranoid and believing what that other idiot said.  
Get some facts idiot.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> If you say so. You're so well educated and a brain leaking intelligence from your ears. I can't argue with that.


Hilarious! Tellz us mores abotz da right wing gun grabbing we love socialism right wing!


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Hilarious! Tellz us mores abotz da right wing gun grabbing we love socialism right wing!



Read the wiki link.  Please stop, you're embarrassing your comrades on here.


----------



## skye (Sep 27, 2021)

The guns the Biden cretin left to the Taliban, should have been given to Australians!


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Fallen.  Another ignoramus.  It is a conservative government you idiot and it was when they had the gum amnesty.
> You know nothing.
> You're paranoid and believing what that other idiot said.
> Get some facts idiot.



Night son.  Don't be like that idiot. Check it for yourself.  It's on wiki and Google. 
Check with representative  in Congress.
They will know. 

At least, stop making a fool of yourself. 

But keep  going if you must.  I know I'm right and love making fun of you dickheads.


----------



## night_son (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Read the wiki link.  Please stop, you're embarrassing your comrades on here.



He is not embarrassing anyone here you drongo. You bastards can't un-fuck this one. The videos have gone global . . . mate. There's no going back down under.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

night_son said:


> He is not embarrassing anyone here you drongo. You bastards can't un-fuck this one. The videos have gone global . . . mate. There's no going back down under.



I'm not disputing the videos and never had. I'm disputing what that idiot said was happening. You're deliberately ignoring the truth also.  

When the capitol riots happened, did you believe it was the end of  America 
or cheered like the others. 
You not consistent  because your ignorant. You won't even research it probably because you can't. 

If you're to finished now, well move on.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 27, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I'll say it again for those who are confused about their government. It is currently a Republican style government but it called the liberal party. It must not be confused with the liberal party here.  They are at opposite ends if the spectrum. The liberal equivalent there is called the labor party.
> So if you condemning the government for the actions, you have it all arse up. Get your facts right.
> 
> The second thing, 3 police hardly represent the nation of 25 million.
> ...



You couldn't be any wronger if you tried


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 27, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You couldn't be any wronger if you tried



As I said, check it yourself and then get back to me.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Tell us more how the socialist gun grabbing Aussie government is just like American conservatives, this is hilarious.
> And shooting fleeing unarmed protesters, and beating up old ladies. What a hoot!


Who got shot?  Can’t find any reports of police shootings and injured, hospitalized or dead protesters. Details and names please.


----------



## Coyote (Sep 28, 2021)

CrusaderFrank said:


> You couldn't be any wronger if you tried


Please.  Show us exactly what he said that is wrong, professor.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 28, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Please.  Show us exactly what he said that is wrong, professor.



They won't reply because they are wrong. 
I get news feeds every day from Australia and know EXACTLY what is happening.  My source is impeccable. 

They have branded the government as a liberal, similar to here but in fact it is exactly the opposite.  That's what they call  themselves. So they made some noise about it until they realised they're wrong.  

There is nothing worse than conscientious  ignorance and sincere stupidity.


----------



## 2aguy (Oct 2, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> We’ve all seen the videos of the Australian STASI beating people up and shooting them with no fear of reprisals, now their going to people inside their homes.
> 
> Haven’t seen this type of stuff since the Berlin Wall came down.
> 
> ...




It is funny to me when leftists use Australia and Europe as examples to chastise the U.S........Europe murdered 12 million innocent men, women and children in a six year period...more than all the gun murder in the U.S. over 82 years.....now Australia is a fascist state.....with the Rights of Australians trampled ......and now they are building concentration camps for the "sick" who have a 99 percent chance of surviving the Chinese flu.....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 2, 2021)

2aguy said:


> It is funny to me when leftists use Australia and Europe as examples to chastise the U.S........Europe murdered 12 million innocent men, women and children in a six year period...more than all the gun murder in the U.S. over 82 years.....now Australia is a fascist state.....with the Rights of Australians trampled ......and now they are building concentration camps for the "sick" who have a 99 percent chance of surviving the Chinese flu.....


I struck Australia from my bucket list. North Korea is higher up now.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> As I said, check it yourself and then get back to me.


Yes, Republicans are known for grabbing everyone’s guns and running socialist healthcare.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 2, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Yes, Republicans are known for grabbing everyone’s guns and running socialist healthcare.



Are you really so ignorant you never checked it?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Are you really so ignorant you never checked it?


Why? We all know Republicans grab guns from law abiding citizens and promote socialist healthcare and systems.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 2, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Why? We all know Republicans grab guns from law abiding citizens and promote socialist healthcare and systems.



You are that ignorant. I apologise. I over estimated you intelligence.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Oct 2, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You are that ignorant. I apologise. I over estimated you intelligence.


Says shitforbrains who claims the Aussie government is just like American conservatives.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 2, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Says shitforbrains who claims the Aussie government is just like American conservatives.



It must be embarrassing to admit you checked and found I was right and now have to maintain your credibility by continuing with your ignorance. 
Yet it's me who has shit for brains. 

You haven't got the guts to check it.  You're as dumb as a stump. 

I knew you were open minded but not to the point your brain fell out.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 24, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Saw that myself.
> It's like the gov knew what was coming so they took away everyone's firearms.
> It's pretty obvious America is going in the same direction.


There are millions of guns in Australia now.
No handguns...they were banned a very long time ago, were only ever in rural areas in 'the olden days' as far as I know.
No semi automatic rifles, or pump-action shotguns...only bolt action rifles and non-pump action shotguns allowed.

The People wanted it this way...after one too many horrid massacres.
There was the 'Strathfield Massacre'...guy massacred shoppers in a mall...in NSW state....semi auto/auto weapon.
Then the 'Hoddle St Massacre' in Victoria state...more innocent people massacred...same style weapon.
Then the straw that broke the camel's back...The 'Port Arthur Massacre, in Tasmania state, at the Broad Arrow cafe....diners massacred, two little girls who ran from the cafe chased and blown away by the sadistic killer. Same style weapon.
Photos of the little girls were on the front page of the paper.
Total outrage there was. The Prime Minister banned such weapons, announced a buyback.
Much stricter laws of gun ownership were introduced.
Such horrid massacres all gone.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2021)

bambu. said:


> There are millions of guns in Australia now.
> No handguns...they were banned a very long time ago, were only ever in rural areas in 'the olden days' as far as I know.
> No semi automatic rifles, or pump-action shotguns...only bolt action rifles and non-pump action shotguns allowed.
> 
> ...



  And look what's happened in Australia. The same happened in Venezuela.
They took away the firearms and shortly after the gov became tyrannical.
    It happens every fucken time,and I bet those Australians wish they hadnt gave up their guns.
 As far as those guns that are allowed? Notice that they're far less effective when it comes to fighting against a tyrannical gov.
     It's the same reason dems here in America want to get rid of semi auto rifles like the AK and AR even though pistols are used in the vast majority of murders. They want to be the only ones who can kill at a distance.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 24, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And look what's happened in Australia. The same happened in Venezuela.
> They took away the firearms and shortly after the gov became tyrannical.
> It happens every fucken time,and I bet those Australians wish they hadnt gave up their guns.
> As far as those guns that are allowed? Notice that they're far less effective when it comes to fighting against a tyrannical gov.
> It's the same reason dems here in America want to get rid of semi auto rifles like the AK and AR even though pistols are used in the vast majority of murders. They want to be the only ones who can kill at a distance.


Govts in Australia are not tyrannical.
Fighting the state and federal govts with guns?
Yikes!
Ballot boxes are a better idea.
Anyway, all the politicians, military, cops swear allegiance to the Monarch, currently Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth 11.
Australia has a federal Constitution and the states have Constitutions.
Politicians only have limited powers.
Law and order must be preserved.
Rioting by people at illegal protests will not be tolerated....nor should it be.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 24, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Govts in Australia are not tyrannical.
> Fighting the state and federal govts with guns?
> Yikes!
> Ballot boxes are a better idea.
> ...



  So have you heard of the 2nd amendment and what its purpose is?


----------



## bambu. (Oct 26, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So have you heard of the 2nd amendment and what its purpose is?


Yes.
Its purpose is up for interpretation/debate, Americans write in other forums....but I get the general idea of it, the right of individuals to keep and bear arms.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 26, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Yes.
> Its purpose is up for interpretation/debate, Americans write in other forums....but I get the general idea of it, the right of individuals to keep and bear arms.



  For what purpose?


----------



## Captain Caveman (Oct 26, 2021)

Weatherman2020 said:


>


I thought it was only in America that that kind of crazy police shit went on. Do they kneel on necks as well?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> You are that ignorant. I apologise. I over estimated you intelligence.



You Europeans spell words weird.

Over here in America, we say apologize.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)

Anyway. Looking at some of this footage, it should be crystal clear why so many quislings on the so-called 'left' in America seem so quick to always refer to Australia's model as the model they believe America should follow when it comes to gun policy.

It's a sad state of affairs over there, clearly.  Unfortunately, the true solution to the blatant tyranny cannot be spoken.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 26, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Yes.
> Its purpose is up for interpretation/debate, Americans write in other forums....but I get the general idea of it, the right of individuals to keep and bear arms.



You never answered my question.
Why do we have the 2nd amendment?


----------



## bambu. (Oct 28, 2021)

night_son said:


> I would wager the majority of these cops are sporting massive hard-ons as they aim and shoot, aim and shoot. Same as the einsatzkommando back in the day getting off on watching their victims dig mass graves and then hosing down hundreds of them at once.


Rubber bullets. Bean bag bullets or something.
Don't want to get shot in the back, front, side etc, stay home or be grocery shopping etc where you're supposed to be.
Don't go rioting thru the city and urinating on the Shrine of Remembrance.
Taunting the cops is never a good idea.
I watched the lunacy for 4 days on my tv.
Cops should've started shooting them on day 1.
Not even one water cannon in sight.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 28, 2021)

Natural Citizen said:


> Anyway. Looking at some of this footage, it should be crystal clear why so many quislings on the so-called 'left' in America seem so quick to always refer to Australia's model as the model they believe America should follow when it comes to gun policy.
> 
> It's a sad state of affairs over there, clearly.  Unfortunately, the true solution to the blatant tyranny cannot be spoken.


It's not that bad. No one has handguns (except registered pistol club members or something), and the crime gangs/organised crime.
They mainly shoot each other.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 28, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> You never answered my question.
> Why do we have the 2nd amendment?


I meant to.
Why?
*Second Amendment*_, amendment to the Constitution of the United States, adopted in 1791 as part of the Bill of Rights, that provided a constitutional check on congressional power under Article I Section 8 to organize, arm, and discipline the federal militia. The Second Amendment reads, “A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.”_

Australia tried that "everyone can buy a gun at the gun store, no licence, no worries".
I bought such guns, 55 years ago, kept them in my home in the city, no licence needed. Took them to the in-laws' farm way out west..."too many feral animals eating our crops, and lambs".
That system worked for a while, then eventually came the massacring of humans...the certain guns ban, the buyback, licensing of guns and shooters, and the end to major massacres.
Which system is best, US' or Australia's?
The answer is in the eye of the beholder.
Aussie pubs, hot nights, midnight,...drunken lads with six guns strapped on, fighting over women, booze, anything...think I must say NO to that.  lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 28, 2021)

bambu. said:


> I meant to.
> Why?
> *Second Amendment*_, amendment to the Constitution of the United States, adopted in 1791 as part of the Bill of Rights, that provided a constitutional check on congressional power under Article I Section 8 to organize, arm, and discipline the federal militia. The Second Amendment reads, “A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.”_
> 
> ...



   Did you understand what you posted?
Tell us in your own words what the 2nd Amendment is for.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 29, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Did you understand what you posted?
> Tell us in your own words what the 2nd Amendment is for.


Almost understood it fully.
It's original meaning...as far as I can see..._"*The amendment’s primary justification was to prevent the United States from needing a standing army.'*_

Given that it's been amended 17 times, who knows what it actually means today
_Since the adoption of the constitution and the Bill of Rights, it has been amended *17 times* to reflect changes to our society over the past 230 years._


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 29, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Almost understood it fully.
> It's original meaning...as far as I can see..._"*The amendment’s primary justification was to prevent the United States from needing a standing army.'*_
> 
> Given that it's been amended 17 times, who knows what it actually means today
> _Since the adoption of the constitution and the Bill of Rights, it has been amended *17 times* to reflect changes to our society over the past 230 years._



    The reason for the 2nd Amendment is to stop a tyrannical government.
As in our own Government.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 29, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The reason for the 2nd Amendment is to stop a tyrannical government.
> As in our own Government.


It's 2021, ...your govt, if it were tyrannical, would be able to do whatever it liked.
Its military is mighty, far mightier than any citizens' militia.
"Break out the stealths", and the citizens' militia would be toast.

Having "the right to bear arms" so citizens can defend themselves from the bad people, and defend the country from takeover by foreign armies...different matter.
The bad people...rapists, serial killers knocking on doors during the day when wives are home alone and playing the piano (sadistically perverted serial killer BTK, "nice and friendly" pastor ), home invaders, kidnappers, murderers, terrorists out to behead/ hack people to death in the streets and churches(refer London, France etc), gang thugs...etc.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 29, 2021)

bambu. said:


> It's 2021, ...your govt, if it were tyrannical, would be able to do whatever it liked.
> Its military is mighty, far mightier than any citizens' militia.
> "Break out the stealths", and the citizens' militia would be toast.
> 
> ...



So tell me,how did the Vietnamese and the Afghans run us out of their countries?
You need to study asymmetric warfare for a clue as to how it works. Do you believe the US military is just going to start killing civilians? How do they know who the bad guys are?
  You need to stop and think,what do you think the guys in the military are going to do when the military starts shooting down their friends and families?
There will be mass desertions and who side do you think these deserters are going to be on?
    Oh...civilians far outnumber our military especially when you consider most in the military will refuse to fire on their own country men.
If you've paid attention the left has been infiltrating our military. Barry fired a bunch of high ranking Generals and replaced them with ones that will follow his orders. But that still doesn't negate the Men in the field.
     You're very naive.


----------



## .oldschool (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## .oldschool (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## bambu. (Oct 30, 2021)

.oldschool said:


>





HereWeGoAgain said:


> So tell me,how did the Vietnamese and the Afghans run us out of their countries?
> You need to study asymmetric warfare for a clue as to how it works. Do you believe the US military is just going to start killing civilians? How do they know who the bad guys are?
> You need to stop and think,what do you think the guys in the military are going to do when the military starts shooting down their friends and families?
> There will be mass desertions and who side do you think these deserters are going to be on?
> ...



You are correct of course...I now understand, your explanation is very enlightening.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 30, 2021)

.oldschool said:


>



If that footage was taking during the lockdown, all those people, depending on what the lockdown rules in Victoria state were, could all be at an Illegal protest, and in breach of mask laws.


----------



## .oldschool (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## .oldschool (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 30, 2021)

bambu. said:


> If that footage was taking during the lockdown, all those people, depending on what the lockdown rules in Victoria state were, could all be at an Illegal protest, and in breach of mask laws.



  The government here in the US doesnt have the power to force us to wear a mask.


----------



## Colin norris (Oct 31, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And look what's happened in Australia. The same happened in Venezuela.
> They took away the firearms and shortly after the gov became tyrannical.
> 
> You know nothing.  There is no tyranny there. You keep suggesting guns will protect a country from  it.  It won't.  You wouldn't have the guts to take up arms against the military. You're a wimp.
> ...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 31, 2021)

Re write your post.
You fucked this one up.


----------



## bambu. (Oct 31, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> The government here in the US doesnt have the power to force us to wear a mask.


State govts, and the fed govt in Australia have the power to make laws.
Mobile phone while driving laws, speeding laws, must wear clothes in public laws, drug laws, and pandemic health safety laws [including mask laws]. Breach mask laws in NSW state...that is a $200 fine for you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 31, 2021)

bambu. said:


> State govts, and the fed govt in Australia have the power to make laws.
> Mobile phone while driving laws, speeding laws, must wear clothes in public laws, drug laws, and pandemic health safety laws [including mask laws]. Breach mask laws in NSW state...that is a $200 fine for you.



  Maybe you should read the Constitution to find out where gov power ends.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 1, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Maybe you should read the Constitution to find out where gov power ends.


Some Americans seem to think that their govt is already tyrannical, that said Americans should be able to do anything they like, when they like...'freedom'.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Nov 1, 2021)

bambu. said:


> Some Americans seem to think that their govt is already tyrannical, that said Americans should be able to do anything they like, when they like...'freedom'.



  They're definitely moving in that direction.
And it'll be socialist democrats that are going to be the ones to finalize that plan.


----------



## bambu. (Nov 2, 2021)

Aussie men.
Not allowed to carry guns, or knives, or machetes, or blades of any kind.
No long bows, no cross bows, no axes, no tomahawks, no claw hammers.
Anything that can be classed as a weapon is banned to carry.
Not even allowed to carry a Swiss Army Card the size of a credit card, because it has a very small letter opener in it, classed as a blade.
The best we can do to look tough is name our Chihuahuas "Rambo".

If i lived in America I'd be armed to the teeth.
I'd be walking funny, guns on board.
Would have to have silencers, don't like loud noises


----------



## .oldschool (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## bambu. (Nov 2, 2021)

Cops in other states also enforce the law.


----------

